# My fan and wing mount is now finished



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I put the last coat of varnish on and hung em on the wall


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## svs (Dec 3, 2008)

very cool, I'll have to remember that next year


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice job,starting to see some cool ideas on this site.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

After seeing the picture on screen it looks like i need to adjust the crooked fan a little. I was surprised at how simple the whole process was though. I have a mount very similar to the one i did but it cost me 175 bucks to have a taxidermist do it. This one only cost me 5 bucks for the Borax.


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

how did u do that and do u clean the meat off of it before u borax it?
thanks,


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Southern pride, I cut off all meat and removed the wing bones and then scraped the flesh with a wire wheel and a drill. boraxed the skin until dry washed the feathers and coated with mineral spirits and let the feathers and skin dry again. Once everythng was dry i coated the skin and fan base with marine epoxy only because i had it on hand. You can use bondo. I taped everything down in the shape that i wanted it and let cure and then mounted it with screws to the plaque. realy simple.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

You have the right idea with that mount. I like the way a fan mount looks when the wings are added. Here is an image of mine that I had done a few years back. The taxidermist covered the center plate with deer hide.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

That is exactly how the taxi did mine. Next year i will try again and see if i cant do a better quality job.


----------

